# Anejo 77 Sharks



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

Saturdays score. Reloading the humi with 15 Anejo 77s

:biggrin:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Very Nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man-

Those are best


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Daaamn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes sir, you got taste!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

That is a nice haul!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nice pick-up*


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Daaam really nice


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I am so jealous! I have not been able to find any of these in town this year. Nice score!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Haul!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

As a wise man once said...:dribble:


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

That's a nice pack of sharkies!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Great goobly-goo!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet sticks!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW JAWS attacks nice pickup!!!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome pickup! I had a shark yesterday evening. What a great cigar.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Those couldn't have been at/near MSRP or they wouldn't have still been on the shelf!!! Nice catch though!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweeeeet, nice pickup


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats what we like to see! Nice


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so jealous...my absolute favorite, and none to be found around here.

Nice Pick up.
Reg


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very very nice pick-up


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

:dribble: mmm.... I'm still waiting to try the 77. Nice grab!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn...how can you stand to leave those little beaurties all alone to go to work???


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

One hell of a pickup!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Those are awesome smokes, I just picked up 5 more from my local B&M.. I


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Love the Anejos. Good pick up.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

One of the classiest smokes made - period, IMHO. Nice pickup Sir, very nice! 

CD


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

niceeeee!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

very impressive


----------

